# A6 Avant Ski Bag replacement options?



## miami18tjetta (Jun 26, 2005)

I have a 2001 A6 Avant. Are there any options for replacing the ski bag behind the rear armrest? 

I've only found a like-for-like replacement offered by ECS.... but wondering if anyone has done something different.... as in NOT a ski bag...

Thanks!


----------

